# Tivo Series 2 with larger hard drive



## Dugan (Apr 4, 2005)

I have a series 2 tivo with a hard drive that stores 300 hours of sd programming for sale. I upgraded to a premiere and have no use for this work horse anymore.

It's been great to me and have had no problems.

[email protected]

Michael


----------

